# Relaunch of WMArnis.com



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 24, 2014)

*Just relaunched my organizational site World Modern Arnis Alliance | The World's Leading Authority on Presas Family Arnis! Bob Hubbard and I have been working on it for a couple weeks now. We still have more fine tuning to do on the site, but for the most part it's done. I'm personally proud of the school directory. Looking for a little feedback.*


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks great


----------

